# Possible Ordinance to ban surf fishing in North Myrtle Beach, SC



## GCsurfishingirl (Feb 28, 2006)

*North Myrtle Beach City Council held a workshop on Monday 8/20/2012 in regards to banning surf fishing within the city limits. Assistant City Manager Steve Thomas "pieced together a proposed ordinance" based on the ordinances from Ocean City, MD and Fernandina Beach , FL. The following was the proposed ordinance. The underlined portion is the existing ordinance.* 

"Sec. 5-10 Shark Fishing. Regulations on recreational fishing from pier to shore.

a) In shall be unlawful for any person to bait, fish for catch, or otherwise attract sharks in the area within one mile of the public beach, nor shall any person in any manner chum for any marine life. All fisherman shall release at time of recognition any and all fish or other similar type animals that may pose any danger to any beach goers, sunbathers, swimmers or any other person where the fish or animal is caught.

b) No person shall fish from a pier or public beach in any manner that may present an unsafe condition to any beach goers. No person may surf fish, surf cast or practice surf fishing or surf casting on the public beach between the hours of 9 am and 5 pm from the Friday of Memorial Day weekend to the Monday of Labor Day weekend, both days inclusive. No person may surf fish or surf cast within one hundred (100) yards of swimmers or beach goers lying, sitting, walking, surfing or standing on any part of said public beach. No person shall employ or use any fishing lines or equipment in a manner which prohibits or interferes with the rights of all beach goers to pass on the public beach. All debris, bait, fish line, hooks, and other fishing equipment or tackle must be removed from the beach after fishing has been conducted.

c)Any person who surf fishes must obtain a valid Surf Fishing License in accordance with South Carolina State Law. City jurisdiction extends to one (1) mile in the Atlantic Ocean and includes all beaches, swashes, and piers."
*
Here is a link to the direct text: http://www.nmb.us/files/pdf/uploads/pressPublic/181-August 20 Agenda.pdf

After discussion, city council amended it to the following:*

"Sec. 5-10 Regulations on recreational fishing from pier to shore: 
a) Any person who surf fishes must obtain a valid Surf Fishing License in accordance with South 
Carolina State Law. City jurisdiction extends to one (1) mile in the Atlantic Ocean and includes 
all beaches, swashes, and piers. 

b) It shall be unlawful for any person to bait, fish for catch, or otherwise attract sharks in the area 
within one mile of the public beach, nor shall any person in any manner chum for any marine 
life. All fishermen shall release at time of recognition any and all fish or other similar type 
animals that may pose any danger to any beach goers, sunbathers, swimmers or any other person 
where the fish or animal is caught. 

c) No person may surf fish, surf cast or practice surf fishing or surf casting on the city’s public 
beaches between the hours of 9:00 a.m. and 5:00 p.m. from the Friday of Memorial Day 
weekend to the Monday of Labor Day weekend, both days inclusive. 
d) All debris, bait, fish line, hooks, and other fishing equipment or tackle must be removed from the 
beach after fishing has been conducted."

*Thanks to City Council for allowing the fishermen present to voice their opinion and for listening. Special thanks is noted to Mayor Hatley for realizing that it would be impossible to fish and maintain a distance of 100 yards of all beach goers including walkers. Another special thanks to Councilman Thomas for eliminating the distance completely. * 

*While the new proposed ordinance has improved from the original, it is still a long way from protecting our rights as fishermen. Please let your voice be heard. Call, email, or write the city councilmen today. * 

Mayor Marilyn Hatley
[email protected] 
843-280-8878(b)
843-272-6205(h)

Councilman Terry White
Ocean Drive
[email protected]
843-272-6115(b)
843-272-3323(h)
843-272-7662(f)

Councilman J.O. Baldwin
Crescent Beach
[email protected]
2007-2015
843-272-5853(b)

Councilman Robert Cavanaugh
[email protected]
843-249-1712(h)
843-280-4979(f)

Councilman Greg Duckworth
Windy Hill
[email protected]
843-902-8050(m)

Councilman Hank Thomas 
At Large
[email protected]
843-249-9236(h)
843-249-2100(w) 

Councilman Fred Coyne
Cherry Grove
[email protected] 
2011-2015
843-458-1698(m)

*Here is an article on the meeting coverage from The Sun News: 
http://www.myrtlebeachonline.com/2012/08/20/3010777/north-myrtle-beach-discusses-surf.html

You can also vote in an online poll by the Sun News: http://www.myrtlebeachonline.com/2012/08/20/3010343/poll-of-the-day-do-you-think-people.html*

*Brittany Booker*


----------



## Stingray19 (Aug 15, 2010)

Wait, so is this ban in effect, or is it just still proposed? If so, when could this possibly be put into place?


----------



## GCsurfishingirl (Feb 28, 2006)

No, the ban is not currently in effect. The only ordinance pertaining to surf fishing is underlined above. The projected implementation date is 2013 according to what I heard Monday.


----------



## RW_20 (Oct 16, 2007)

Unfortunately this is coming. We had someone complain to the cop on the golf cart in Surfside this year. We always pic up and go in once the swimmers come out, but people aren't going to be happy till we are gone.
I can promise you, at that point I will never return!


----------



## arich_5 (Jul 1, 2011)

Is it really a problem? In all the years I've been going to the North Myrtle/Cherry Grove area, I can't even recall seeing anyone surf fishing other than right next to Cherry Grove Pier. I'd say 99% of the people who do surf fish have enough brains to move off the beach once bathers start moving in. Does a law really need to be made to govern the ignorant 1% while taking away everyone else's ability to judge for themselves where and when they should surf fish?


----------



## abass105 (Jun 13, 2006)

RW_20 said:


> Unfortunately this is coming. We had someone complain to the cop on the golf cart in Surfside this year. We always pic up and go in once the swimmers come out, but people aren't going to be happy till we are gone.
> I can promise you, at that point I will never return!


I had the same thing happen to me in Hilton Head. I am out on the beach very early and leave once the crowd starts in. But there is always a'hole that has to complain about something. The beach patrol told the person that I had just as much right to be on there as anyone else. But if they ever ban surf fishing, I will NEVER return.


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

arich_5 said:


> I'd say 99% of the people who do surf fish have enough brains to move off the beach once bathers start moving in.


That's a separate issue. You have as much right to be there as any swimmer. I would question why anyone would be fishing in a popular swimming beach, but again, not the point. Swimmers can move in anywhere, at any time, so be careful what you say, and how you say it....


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Hey Britt,

That type of regulation (as mentioned) is currently in place in Ocean City, MD and while it may sound unpopular and I hate to say it, it makes sense on heavily populated beaches in the summertime such as O.C. and perhaps Myrtle Beach. 

One thing that drives me crazy on much less crowded beaches where there is no such ordinance is where you have set up your gear, you've been there for an hour or more fishing and casting and people come right in front of your gear, set up blankets and go swimming, RIGHT WHERE YOU CAST!!!! You tell them you were there first, you warn them about your casting, etc and they still stay and act as if its their right to inhibit YOUR fishing. As if you're inhibiting their beach going when there is PLENTY of beach to go around for them to plant elsewhere. SHEESH!!!


----------



## Too Busy (Sep 7, 2007)

Fishbreath said:


> One thing that drives me crazy on much less crowded beaches where there is no such ordinance is where you have set up your gear, you've been there for an hour or more fishing and casting and people come right in front of your gear, set up blankets and go swimming, RIGHT WHERE YOU CAST!!!! You tell them you were there first, you warn them about your casting, etc and they still stay and act as if its their right to inhibit YOUR fishing. As if you're inhibiting their beach going when there is PLENTY of beach to go around for them to plant elsewhere. SHEESH!!!


That happened to me a couple of years ago on OBX. A soccer mom and kids set up right beside me with hundreds of yards of open beach in either direction. I asked soccer mom if she REALLY wanted her kids swimming in a rip current. Then took the time to explain why I set up there; sand bar, deep slough, only cut in the bar, etc.

she thanked me and set up in a safer location.


----------



## GCsurfishingirl (Feb 28, 2006)

The swimmers, surfers, walkers, sunbathers, and fishermen all have a right to the public beach. My right as a fishermen doesn't need to be taken away.


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Too Busy said:


> That happened to me a couple of years ago on OBX. A soccer mom and kids set up right beside me with hundreds of yards of open beach in either direction. I asked soccer mom if she REALLY wanted her kids swimming in a rip current. Then took the time to explain why I set up there; sand bar, deep slough, only cut in the bar, etc.
> 
> she thanked me and set up in a safer location.


That's a great approach. Think I'll use it the next time if applicable.


----------



## ChuckFinley (Jun 26, 2009)

arich_5 said:


> Does a law really need to be made to govern the ignorant 1% while taking away everyone else's ability to judge for themselves where and when they should surf fish?


Those are exactly who this law is for, the 1% of inconsiderate and/or brainless people who Surf Fish. Plus, I'm sure there will be some sort of monetary adjustment if you are breaking the law to help fill the town piggy bank.


----------



## RW_20 (Oct 16, 2007)

*These days it seems that it is people's right to take away people's rights.*


----------



## arich_5 (Jul 1, 2011)

solid7 said:


> That's a separate issue. You have as much right to be there as any swimmer. I would question why anyone would be fishing in a popular swimming beach, but again, not the point. Swimmers can move in anywhere, at any time, so be careful what you say, and how you say it....


Well, I'm speaking more specifically about North Myrtle. Once a few bathers start moving in, you know the whole beach is about to fill up and there's no point in continuing to fish whether you have the right to be there or not. As far as why anyone would surf fish North Myrtle...because that's where they are vacationing and they want to slip out of the hotel or condo away from all the hubub for a few ours and wet a hook. The chances of catching many fish is not great or even good but it's still fun and relaxing.


----------

